# Mua sữa NAN A2 xách tay ở đâu?



## thao lê (18/1/21)

E cho bé uống Nan A2 được 4 tháng nay rồi. Hiệu quả khá tốt nhưng giờ e không nhờ người gửi hàng xách tay về được nữa. Ai có hàng thì báo e với ạ.


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (19/1/21)

Mom ơi, NAN A2 đã được nhập khẩu tại Việt Nam mình rồi, mom tìm mua đi.


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (19/1/21)

Mình thấy NAN A2 đã có bán trên thị trường Việt rồi


----------



## văn khánh trang (19/1/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Mình thấy NAN A2 đã có bán trên thị trường Việt rồi


Ở đâu có bán vậy mom ơi?


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (19/1/21)

văn khánh trang nói:


> Ở đâu có bán vậy mom ơi?


Có thể mua thẳng tại trang web chính hãng đó mom ạ


----------



## văn khánh trang (19/1/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Có thể mua thẳng tại trang web chính hãng đó mom ạ


Vậy để mình tìm trên đó thử


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (20/1/21)

NAN A2 của nước nào vậy các mom?


----------



## trần phương thanh (20/1/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> NAN A2 của nước nào vậy các mom?


Của Úc Mom ạ, Việt Nam mình có nhập khẩu nguyên lon đó.


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (20/1/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Của Úc Mom ạ, Việt Nam mình có nhập khẩu nguyên lon đó.


Vậy mà mình không biết, toàn tìm mua sữa không thôi


----------



## trần phương thanh (20/1/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Vậy mà mình không biết, toàn tìm mua sữa không thôi


Mom có thể tìm mua trên các trang bán hàng điện tử nha.


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (20/1/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Mom có thể tìm mua trên các trang bán hàng điện tử nha.


Cảm ơn mom, để mình mua trên tiki , hihi


----------



## Như Ngọc (20/1/21)

Sữa NAN A2 xách tay với nhập về thì khác nhau không các mom?


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (20/1/21)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Sữa NAN A2 xách tay với nhập về thì khác nhau không các mom?


Không khác đâu, vì nhập nguyên lon nên các dinh dưỡng và vitamin đều cùng một công thức như nhau cả


----------



## Như Ngọc (20/1/21)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Không khác đâu, vì nhập nguyên lon nên các dinh dưỡng và vitamin đều cùng một công thức như nhau cả


Thế thì yên tâm, chỉ sợ khác nhau thì lại không hợp bé nhà


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (20/1/21)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Thế thì yên tâm, chỉ sợ khác nhau thì lại không hợp bé nhà


Vâng, mom có thể check thành phần nha.


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (20/1/21)

Mình mua ở Việt nam có nè, mom có thể tìm trên tiki Lazada đều có


----------



## Linh Đoàn (20/1/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Mình mua ở Việt nam có nè, mom có thể tìm trên tiki Lazada đều có


Đảm bảo không vậy mom ơi?


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (20/1/21)

Linh Đoàn nói:


> Đảm bảo không vậy mom ơi?


Có mom, trên các trang đều có mall chính hãng, nên rất yên tâm


----------



## Linh Đoàn (20/1/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Có mom, trên các trang đều có mall chính hãng, nên rất yên tâm


Vâng, vây để mình tìm mua, cảm ơn mom nha


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (21/1/21)

Em cũng đang cần tìm mua NAN A2, chưa biết chỗ nào bán cả


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (21/1/21)

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> Em cũng đang cần tìm mua NAN A2, chưa biết chỗ nào bán cả


Các siêu thị sữa đều có, mom cứ tìm là thấy, mình đã thấy sữa này được bán rộng rãi rồi


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (21/1/21)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Các siêu thị sữa đều có, mom cứ tìm là thấy, mình đã thấy sữa này được bán rộng rãi rồi


Có thể mua onl không mom ơi.


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (21/1/21)

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> Có thể mua onl không mom ơi.


Trên các tráng tiki lazada đều nha mom


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (21/1/21)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Trên các tráng tiki lazada đều nha mom


Vâng, em cảm ơn ạ


----------



## nga Lê Thị (21/1/21)

Em đều mua ở Việt Nam nè mom ơi, không nhất thiết phải xách tay đâu ạ


----------



## Ngọc Lê (21/1/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Em đều mua ở Việt Nam nè mom ơi, không nhất thiết phải xách tay đâu ạ


Sữa NAN A2 ở Mình có chất lượng không?


----------



## nga Lê Thị (21/1/21)

Ngọc Lê nói:


> Sữa NAN A2 ở Mình có chất lượng không?


Chất lượng và thành phần của cả hai đều là như một mà, Việt Nam mình nhập khẩu nguyên lon nên việc khác nhau thành phần là không thể, vì sản xuất chung một nhà máy đó


----------



## Ngọc Lê (21/1/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Chất lượng và thành phần của cả hai đều là như một mà, Việt Nam mình nhập khẩu nguyên lon nên việc khác nhau thành phần là không thể, vì sản xuất chung một nhà máy đó


Vâng, thế thì yên tâm chứ em sợ thay đổi thành phần thì con uống sẽ bị táo


----------



## Phương Anh Trần (21/1/21)

NAN A2 có thể cho bé mới sinh uống không ạ?


----------



## HOA NGUYEN HUYNH (21/1/21)

Phương Anh Trần nói:


> NAN A2 có thể cho bé mới sinh uống không ạ?


NAN A2 có từ trẻ sơ sinh rồi, nên uống được, em cũng cho bé uống mà mom.


----------



## Phương Anh Trần (21/1/21)

HOA NGUYEN HUYNH nói:


> NAN A2 có từ trẻ sơ sinh rồi, nên uống được, em cũng cho bé uống mà mom.


Em thấy người ta hay mua sữa xách tay, ở mình không có loại này hả?


----------



## HOA NGUYEN HUYNH (21/1/21)

Phương Anh Trần nói:


> Em thấy người ta hay mua sữa xách tay, ở mình không có loại này hả?


Có mom ạ, nhưng nhiều người cứ ns mua xách tay của nước ngoài cho tiện, mà hjc không biết rằng, Việt NAm mình nhập khẩu nguyên lon chứ không phải Việt Nam sx


----------



## Phương Anh Trần (21/1/21)

HOA NGUYEN HUYNH nói:


> Có mom ạ, nhưng nhiều người cứ ns mua xách tay của nước ngoài cho tiện, mà hjc không biết rằng, Việt NAm mình nhập khẩu nguyên lon chứ không phải Việt Nam sx


Dạ, để em tìm mua , cảm ơn mom ạ


----------



## Hồng Mai Nguyễn (21/1/21)

Mom cứ mua ở Việt Nam mình là có mà, chờ xách tay trong dịch bệnh này thì biết khi nào


----------



## Oanh Tran (21/1/21)

Chuyển NAN A2 thì có bị táo bón không mom?


----------



## Kieu Phuong Le (21/1/21)

Oanh Tran nói:


> Chuyển NAN A2 thì có bị táo bón không mom?


NAN A2 có lợi khuẩn tuyệt đối hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa tối ưu nên mom không cần lo việc bé bị táo khi đổi sữa đâu.


----------



## Oanh Tran (21/1/21)

Kieu Phuong Le nói:


> NAN A2 có lợi khuẩn tuyệt đối hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa tối ưu nên mom không cần lo việc bé bị táo khi đổi sữa đâu.


Thế sữa NAN Việt có khác gì với NAN xách tay không?


----------



## Kieu Phuong Le (21/1/21)

Oanh Tran nói:


> Thế sữa NAN Việt có khác gì với NAN xách tay không?


Không mom nha, em đã xem thành phần của cả hai rồi mới yên tâm mua đó ạ


----------



## Kiều Trang (21/1/21)

Dinh dưỡng của NAN A2 có phù hợp với bé suy dinh dưỡng không ạ?


----------



## Phan thị minh Thư (21/1/21)

Kiều Trang nói:


> Dinh dưỡng của NAN A2 có phù hợp với bé suy dinh dưỡng không ạ?


Không những phù hợp mà còn kích thích sự thèm ăn của bé nữa, mom đừng phân vân khi chọn sữa này


----------



## Kiều Trang (21/1/21)

Phan thị minh Thư nói:


> Không những phù hợp mà còn kích thích sự thèm ăn của bé nữa, mom đừng phân vân khi chọn sữa này


Vâng, mình cảm ơn nha


----------

